# Pic of the gun you're using today



## jayzbird (May 19, 2005)

Since I'm not seeing much I thought of starting this post. Post a pic of the gun you have with you in the field today. Mine is a Browning A-Bolt Medallion in .270 WSM topped off with a Leupold 3-9x40. Whats yours


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

Winchester Model 70 Lightweight in .270 with a Leupold VX-II 3-9x40 shooting Winchester Ballistic Silvertip 130 grain


----------



## Chevyguy28 (Dec 29, 2010)

CVA Accura V2 .50


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

Remington 11-87 Super Mag 12 Gage topped off with a Mueller 3x9 scope...The trigger is on stand by!!


----------



## ryanp0000 (Jan 30, 2013)

black night muzzelloader


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

Winchester Model 70 Cal. 270 featherweight

Leupold 2x7 Vari-XII


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

I don't know, real hard to take a pic of the death dealer in this tree stand, bad enough I'm sitting in a stand dubbed the back breaker !
Flight


----------



## chizzel (Dec 6, 2004)

Winchester model 70 in 270 winchester


----------



## Fastattack (Oct 24, 2007)

Ruger American .308 in navy digital camo.


----------



## DeadWater (Mar 17, 2010)

Model 70 .308


----------



## DustinF (Mar 30, 2014)

Remington 870 with ATI 6 position tactical stock and red dot sight (picture has my turkey barrel, it's currently running 18" FR)... hasn't killed anything yet...


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

"The death dealer" my old model 1100, made back when they where good guns, topped off with a Nikon prostaff 3x7x32 








Flight


----------



## near0921 (Nov 22, 2011)

Winchester model 94 30-30 and smith & wesson .357


----------



## JLHunter (Oct 21, 2012)

.450 Bushmaster


----------



## bmoffit (Dec 3, 2007)

Browning vapor


----------



## bmoffit (Dec 3, 2007)

Fastattack said:


> View attachment 196384
> Ruger American .308 in navy digital camo.


That's bad ass!!


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

T/C Omega .50.


----------



## Fastattack (Oct 24, 2007)

Thanks bmoffit! It's a tack driver too!


----------



## bradb460 (Nov 15, 2012)

Remington model four in 270win , grandpa bought it new in 81. He gave it to me 5 years ago. He passed away this March at 87. He had a 2 3/4 redfield on it. Scope was pretty foggy when I got it. I liked the look of it with the little redfield so I mounted the leupold 1.5-5 vx-3 on it. I carry it for sentimental reasons not because I need an autoloader. It's a shooter too, I get moa accuracy with my handloads.


----------



## Hoytman5 (Feb 1, 2008)

Hoyt-Alphamax 35


----------



## USMarine2001 (Feb 23, 2010)

JLHunter said:


> .450 Bushmaster


Nice rail


----------



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

First time since 1964 that I will not be hunting the firearms season in Michigan.

Steve


----------



## goosebandit2 (Jan 7, 2013)

12 gauge H&R ultra slug with a 3x9 swift scope


----------



## hk_sl8 (Oct 24, 2011)

Rem 700 Mt rifle in 257 Roberts. 2-7x32 Zeiss. 

Using up my last box of Hornady SST's before working up a hand load for it this winter. 

Got it last year and took a doe and two big 8's come by at different times today but no shots were available to get the first buck with it yet. Wife called and said the 2nd 8pt was in the back yard following a doe. Told her the 7mm was in the safe and let him have it...she said no thanks.


----------



## codybear (Jun 27, 2002)

Im hunting with my camera in my backyard this year, lol


----------



## Phoolish (Aug 17, 2011)

My mossberg 30-06 I won a few years ago. The only reason I use it over my 6mm is I can buy rounds for it anywhere


----------



## jr9912 (Dec 2, 2008)

.450 Bushmaster


----------



## k2mattin (Nov 17, 2008)

Z7 xtreme.

Normally a 30.06 but hunting behind the house on my 5 acres. Trying not to scare all the kids playing outside on this beautiful night.


----------



## Rico (Mar 15, 2001)

Could figure who would go 1st/ 10mm or shorty 450


----------



## JasonSlayer (Aug 4, 2009)

Flight of the arrow said:


> "The death dealer" my old model 1100, made back when they where good guns, topped off with a Nikon prostaff 3x7x32
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that cantilever rifled? 12ga. Or 20ga.


----------



## pickle252 (Dec 24, 2013)

chizzel said:


> Winchester model 70 in 270 winchester


I love the wood grain on your gun!


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

12 gauge, its a Hastings barrel .
Flight


----------



## chizzel (Dec 6, 2004)

pickle252 said:


> I love the wood grain on your gun!


Thanks! It's a Boyds stock.


----------



## WACKNSTACK (Dec 9, 2010)

Cva optima v2 slinging barnes expanders in 250grain. Pic was from this morning


----------



## Niles Coyote (Jul 22, 2009)

I put this together to have nearly the same weight, balance and feel of my competition rifle... but in 450 Bushmaster.

Business end










Side profile, I have since changed the optic and mount


----------



## pickle252 (Dec 24, 2013)

chizzel said:


> Thanks! It's a Boyds stock.


I have a similar grain on my 870, although its not as colorful


----------



## NoJoe (Nov 1, 2013)

Mossberg 500 with Nikon slughunter and Rock Island Armory 1911. Both using Hornady ammo.


----------



## bluegill21 (Mar 1, 2015)

Weatherby .270wsm topped with a Nikon Buckmasters 3x9x40 BDC. I won it at a Whitetails Unlimited Banquet.


----------



## m22 (Oct 30, 2013)

BAR II Safari in . 308


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

Marlin 336c .35 remington. Put a new nikon pro staff scope on it the other day. Dusted a doe yesterday.


----------



## U D (Aug 1, 2012)




----------



## agbuckhunter (Oct 12, 2011)

Savage Model 16 .300wsm


----------



## jasburrito (Sep 18, 2007)

Just painting the inside of my blind to stay busy. 1187. Cheers


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Boardman Brookies said:


> View attachment 196470
> 
> 
> Marlin 336c .35 remington. Put a new nikon pro staff scope on it the other day. Dusted a doe yesterday.


I wish I would have never sold my 336c. Great swamp gun.


----------



## acarroll1 (Aug 27, 2007)

Browning XBolt 308 w/ Leupold 4x12


----------



## FishKilla419 (Feb 22, 2008)

Tc Encore. In .300 win mag
Redfield 3-9X40


----------



## jungadler (May 30, 2013)

Blaser R8 30-06 with a zeiss 3.5-18


----------



## KTBurleson (Dec 12, 2012)

My new toy. Tikka T3 Lite in .308 with a Vortex Viper 2.5-10x scope. Shooting Federal Premium w/Nosler Partition 150gr bullets. Hoping this baby gets christened soon.


----------



## bronc72 (Nov 25, 2008)

Weatherby Sub-MOA in .308


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)




----------



## matt405 (Nov 18, 2010)

450 bushmaster


----------



## Luvdayoop (Nov 25, 2014)

Browning model 81 BLR in .270 with a Redfield Tracker 2x7 scope


----------



## stickman77 (Apr 5, 2011)

Z







Traditions vortex 50 cal.
Results yesterday at 3:40


----------



## Sisdidicko (Jan 7, 2013)




----------



## sdgdh1 (Oct 18, 2009)

Tikka T3 30-06


----------



## backstrap bill (Oct 10, 2004)

Marlin 336 in 30-30


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

It's a little bit of overkill...but only if U actually see a buck. LOL. 

It's a new Ruger a Guide Gun in .375 Ruger with a Leupold VX-R 1-4 red dot scope:


----------



## bheary (Dec 29, 2010)

That'd a cannon!!


----------



## wolverines (Jan 29, 2007)

T/C Encore Endeavor 209x50 Magnum
DNZ Game Reaper one piece mount
Leupold VX-R CDS 3-9x40
Shooting 250gr Hornady Monoflex bullet over 72.5gr (weighed) Blackhorn 209 and CCI 209 Magnum primer.


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

Another Tikka T3 in .30-06. Zeiss Terra 4-12. Took a small buck yesterday with it, also took a buck last year with this rifle.


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

Got her done with my win 70 300wsm on opening morning


----------



## Chuck (Sep 24, 2000)

My new .44 Henry lever gun. Thing is accurate and just plain ole fun to shoot. So easy to walk threw woods with it too. Say good by to the shotgun. Hate to retire the 870 she has got me a lot of deer.


----------



## Red Arrow (May 9, 2009)

Winchester model 70 extreme weather ss in .308 topped with a Leupold vx3 3.5-10x50. Hornady Superformance 165 gr. sst


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

country350 said:


> Have you tried shooting without the muzzle brake? Is it more tolerable without it?


Not yet, but I plan on it soon. It's should lessen the sound and increase the recoil.


----------



## erodrig4 (Oct 10, 2005)

This is what I used on opening day.


----------



## Fishman95 (Jan 25, 2015)




----------



## Kurt22 (Jan 31, 2014)

Les Baer .204


----------



## The Fishing Pollock (May 9, 2006)

7mm-08 Savage shorty with a weaver 3x9. Much eaiser to swing in these little popups. Fresh out a the box last year.


----------



## gilady (Nov 20, 2015)

I call her the terminator !!


----------



## jayzbird (May 19, 2005)

Gun #2 now that I'm back in the SLP hunting near home... A 20ga. Ultra Slugger with a Leupold 3-9x50 Vari X II loaded with Accu tips.


----------



## chizzel (Dec 6, 2004)

The down state gun.


----------



## Fastattack (Oct 24, 2007)

weatherby vanguard 300 win mag with a leupold vari-x III in 2.5 to 8


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)




----------



## Bigdiddy (Jan 11, 2006)

Remington Savage 7mm Mag









Dad bought it for me for Christmas, I keep saying I'm going to get something smaller but never do.


----------



## Wishn I was fishn (Mar 4, 2001)

Ruger Super Black hawk Hunter 44MAG Bushnell Elite 2-6 Scope


----------



## Horseshoe (Oct 15, 2003)

TC Pro Hunter in .460 S&W. She's still a virgin!


----------



## timberdoodle528 (Nov 25, 2003)

.20ga H&R Ultra Slug Hunter. Nikon scope.


----------



## jayzbird (May 19, 2005)

timberdoodle528 said:


> .20ga H&R Ultra Slug Hunter. Nikon scope.


Nice gun! I have its twin.


----------



## jayzbird (May 19, 2005)

Horseshoe said:


> View attachment 197110
> 
> 
> TC Pro Hunter in .460 S&W. She's still a virgin!


Where did you get that barrel?


----------



## jayzbird (May 19, 2005)

Ranger Ray said:


> View attachment 197079


Love it! What caliber?


----------

